# Car Valet



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Well as i dont have the time to detail the car in the next few weeks nor the funds at the moment. Where in the North Lanarkshire / or Glasgow area does a decent job for a Valet.

Needs a wash, cleaned and hovered inside and the windows cleaned.

how much and where abouts.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

www.valetingworld.co.uk

(couldn't resist) 

EDIT:

Bu66er, the link works.....................FAIL TO ME!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

> nor the funds at the moment


None of my business but if you don't have the cash to buy stuff how can you pay for a valet?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I think Sean is looking for a some detailing work eventually but maybe his funds can only stretch to a wee winter tidy up??


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope this Helps M8
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867
Gordon.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

No time, no funds = Kosovan Kar Wash!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

tbh i woulda did it for a cup of tea and a biscuit if i lived any closer :lol:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> tbh i woulda did it for a cup of tea and a biscuit if i lived any closer :lol:


its folk like you who cheapen the trade 

only joking mate


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Dougster said:


> I think Sean is looking for a some detailing work eventually but maybe his funds can only stretch to a wee winter tidy up??


Correct bud, just moved house and the car is looking rather dirty. Just needs a freshing up till a can get things back into order.


----------



## sbv (Dec 8, 2009)

hi im just new to the site but im a car valeter from glasgow i have a bebo site with pics of my work if want to have a look


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

alright there mate only the paid up supporters can bid for work on here mate.


----------



## sbv (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

if your still after a valeter then i offer a mobile an static service, for full details of all prices an services please visit www.themirrorimage.co.uk although if you require anything then its much easier to call me as im rarely on a pc. Thanks mark


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

why do all the other pros just post a link up to anyone wanting a detailer/valeter and mirror image always reccomends himself? 

I though there was a rule for this sort of thing or is it ok to reccomend yourself?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

If you take the time to thoroughly read my post ross i was not recommending myself, i was merely illustrating what i offer. 

Regards
M.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> why do all the other pros just post a link up to anyone wanting a detailer/valeter and mirror image always reccomends himself?
> 
> I though there was a rule for this sort of thing or is it ok to reccomend yourself?


Mr. Controversial again Ross eh?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867 shows all the paid up members allowed to advertise. Mirror image is doing just that. What's the problem?


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

not trying to be controversial. i was just asking. everyone else just seems to post up a link to the "need a detailer " thread.

i have said above that only subscrivers can bid but wasnt sure if this ment putting there name forward of just linking to the need a detailer thread


i was just raising this point for clarification. not trying to be MR. Controversial.  well at least not today anyway.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

ross-1888 said:


> not trying to be controversial. i was just asking. everyone else just seems to post up a link to the "need a detailer " thread.
> 
> i have said above that only subscrivers can bid but wasnt sure if this ment putting there name forward of just linking to the need a detailer thread
> 
> i was just raising this point for clarification. not trying to be MR. Controversial.  well at least not today anyway.


but this person doesnt need a detailer, he needs a valeter


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

Mirror Image said:


> but this person doesnt need a detailer, he needs a valeter


Are "detailers" unable to cope with a simple "valet" then?


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Tybo said:


> Are "detailers" unable to cope with a simple "valet" then?


Mirror Image is :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Tybo said:


> Are "detailers" unable to cope with a simple "valet" then?


Well certain detailers not naming names think that they are above valeting.


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

Mirror Image said:


> Well certain detailers not naming names think that they are above valeting.


Exactly :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

i think thats a bit out of context there mark. 

i get what your saying some of the detailers on here without naming names really dont have time to carry out valets. which i see the point to be honest. why spend time doing a valet that you will only get £40-£60 when you could potentially carry out a detail on the same day and make £300+, also some of the guys on here dont have kitted out vans etc like you doo, some are not in the area to carry it out as well.

but i was raising the point that from this short time that i have been on the forum most of the people who post up looking for a detailer/valeter usually get a reply with a link to the need a detailer thread. 

but you pay your £150 a year to advertise and bid on here so your within your rights to doo so as was pointed out to me.


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

ross-1888 said:


> i get what your saying some of the detailers on here without naming names really dont have time to carry out valets. which i see the point to be honest. why spend time doing a valet that you will only get £40-£60 when you could potentially carry out a detail on the same day and make £300+,


But a £40-£60 valet would take maybe a couple of hours, as opposed to a full day.

So, assuming not too much travelling is involved.... there's not much difference in the earning potential.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

If you are a paid up supporter your well with in your rights to put your name forward for anyone looking for someone in the area you cover.



Tybo said:


> Are "detailers" unable to cope with a simple "valet" then?


We offer vehicle "cleaning" services, but only to existing clients (ie once your car has been detailed we are happ to just wash it), its not we are not capable of a "valet" it just that type of work conflicts a little with what we do (detailing is not about a quick tidy up) and we just dont want to be cleaning cars that have done the school run with crisps and sweets all over the floor and crap or the used as a skip type work, been there done that and have enough work to not need to do it. detailing and valeting are essentually the same thing, just detailing indicates the higher end of the market and valeting has been tarnished by the car park car washers with a trolly calling them selfs "valeting" services.

My point is, its cleaning a car, its just the end of the market your looking for, and type of work you want to be doing.


----------

